# Cartels, Missions, or Forces?



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I've narrowed my binding search down to Burton Cartels, Missions, and Union Forces. I ride mostly everything, with a focus on park and trees. I'm 5' 7'', 140 lbs, and size 11 boot if that matters. My board is a Burton Sherlock; so I'm looking for mid-flex. Which should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know how they feel on foot, but at least looking at them, the Cartels look like some of the highest quality and most well thought out bindings I've seen.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I pretty happy with my Cartels, I don't think you can go wrong with them.


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

Cartels are renowned for a reason. Missions are not too bad either but you can definitely feel a difference in quality.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd say the Cartel's are more similar in flex and response to the Union Atlas. It really comes down to riding style. The force will have a little more of a mid flex. I've always enjoyed the Force on my park board. The Cartels felt a little more bulky. But it is all personal preference. It sucks that you can't try before you buy.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I am very happy with my cartels too:thumbsup::thumbsup:, can't go wrong with them good all round binding.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

My only complaint with the Cartels is that sometimes the cap strap slips on hard landings. Otherwise it's a solid binding.


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can anyone explain the difference between the Burton Cartel and the Cartel EST? Or any EST for that matter?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

mmont16 said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between the Burton Cartel and the Cartel EST? Or any EST for that matter?


EST bindings are made to fit Burton ICS boards with the channel. 

OP, I have this year's Cartels and Missions. I like them both, the Missions are great in the park while the Cartels are a little better as an all around binding. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i have agent orange cartels, warhol missions, and 2012 union forces...the cartels are 2009's and the blow the forces out of the water...better toe cap, better high back, and a really solid build. they also have less abuse and scratches over 3 years than the forces over 15 days


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> I pretty happy with my Cartels, I don't think you can go wrong with them.


+1 for the Cartels Restricted


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

I.Love.My.Cartels. Simply one of the best bindings I have ever ridden. IMO they are so versatile they can handle just about anything I can throw at em. 



Clarion said:


> My only complaint with the Cartels is that sometimes the cap strap slips on hard landings. Otherwise it's a solid binding.


^ This would be my only complaint with them as well as this happens to me. Even still though it happens few and far between huge landings/biffs that it doesn't become a nuisance.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i've ridden the forces and cartels for the lasst seven years. i broke the base plate on the cartels last week so i've been riding the missions. for me the missions are the most comfortable. the forces and cartels are stiffer. i wish these missions had the reflex.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Okaay then...I expected tons of support on the Union side, but I guess I'll go with either the Cartels or the Missions; whichever I can get for cheaper!


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

mjd said:


> i've ridden the forces and cartels for the lasst seven years. i broke the base plate on the cartels last week so i've been riding the missions. for me the missions are the most comfortable. the forces and cartels are stiffer. i wish these missions had the reflex.


cartels and missions have the same baseplate blend 

I have the late release mission re:flex bindings. I really like them. The asym react ankle strap is pimp! What I don't like... the ratchets aren't nearly as solid as any pair of unions that I have owned(been riding union since 08)... and I also like unions cap strap more that the getta-grip one on my missions(in the minority here, methinks). I have loved my contact pros, forces, and missions...it just comes down to which you prefer... and you won't know without trying them all out.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Also, EST vs non-EST? I'm definitely leaning towards not, because I want to use them in the future, but just curious.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> Also, EST vs non-EST? I'm definitely leaning towards not, because I want to use them in the future, but just curious.


You cant put Burton EST bindings on any board but a Burton channel board.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I own older Missions and they were a mix and match of various past season Cartels... It's a different story this season though. They've been upgraded this year to be pretty much in line with the current season Cartel, especially the restricted version. Either will be a nice choice.

The thing about Union Forces... they haven't been changed at all for many seasons now. Other companies are constantly trickling down tech to their bindings that are at a similar pricepoint. You could say "don't mess with what isn't broke", but hell, there's ALWAYS room for improvement without changing the basic design of a binding.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

> cartels and missions have the same baseplate blend


wrong. re-flex and non re-flex base plates are nothing alike.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

mjd said:


> wrong. re-flex and non re-flex base plates are nothing alike.


He did mention that he has the Restricted Re:flex Missions.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

mjd said:


> wrong. re-flex and non re-flex base plates are nothing alike.


i get that. cartels and missions have the same 30% short-glass/nylon mix in their baseplates.... that's all I meant. They have for years. Whether its in the re-flex or non re-flex... they still have the same blend of materials. I feel ya though about re:flex riding differently than a traditional disk binding.


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

get the Reflex Restricted Cartel, i have those on my Hero and i like them a lot. they are great for everything. i had ESTs before and i like the Reflexs better and plus bindings usually last longer than the board, so i dont have to get another burton ICS board later on.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

idshred said:


> i get that. cartels and missions have the same 30% short-glass/nylon mix in their baseplates.... that's all I meant. They have for years. Whether its in the re-flex or non re-flex... they still have the same blend of materials. I feel ya though about re:flex riding differently than a traditional disk binding.


ahh i wasn't sure what you meant by 'blend'. i snapped the back part of the base plate on the cartel reflex. the shop gave me the missions to use until burton sends me the warranty pair. i like the re-flex better than the solid baseplate but apparently it has some weak spots whereas the other one doesn't. i'd rather have the reflex just the same.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the help again! I'll try to get the Restricted Reflex Cartels, but it depends on what shops have what. I do have a restricted dealer, though.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Definitely the Cartel. I had the Mission, didn't like it much.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Also, what about Union Contact Pros?


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like my union forces but i changed the capstrap even before i tried it out.


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

have you looked into the malavitas? I like them a lot and the strap feels awesome, heel hammock and the hinge is a plus, check them out. If you got a sherlock just make sure to stay with set.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

i just came back from the mnt so i'll give you my 2cents about the forces while its still fresh in my mind:
1. really good bindings,kinda really fit that all mnt mold but i think everybody is aware of that,
2.toe cap works just fine you just need to set it up correctly,and the bindings offers all the setting you would want.
only con i have on them is the way they are maid...the plastic is good and what not..but its like they are not build to last even dough everybody says its their strong point...and before you take this the wrong way i will explain my self:
screws get loose all to easy for my liking almost lost a toe cap at the top of the mnt was so pissed off..
when you try to tighten the screws for example for the upper strap then you cant move the strap or the highback,and while you are moving is its automatically unscrewing it self...

but this all can be fixed....you just have to loose the small circle plate that goes before the screw and the problem is solved,also the screws should not be serrated all they to the head...those are the only things that i dont get why they couldnt spend a little more time on and really build built proof bindings...
so while you work out all this little kinks you get one hellova binding in my opinion..hope i helped and made any sense while explaining


----------

